# Cancelled TICA Shows



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh Well, after all that fuss about me going to a TICA show on another thread and all that, the show is now CANCELLED :001_tongue::001_tongue: so there you go. No show for me or my cat :w00t::w00t:

3 of them have been cancelled.....

Thinking about it though, and this is a new question, who pays to fly the judges in to the uk and who pays for their hotel rooms?  If all this is getting too expensive with the "Global Economic Downturn" will the cost to enter TICA shows increase?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Oh Well, after all that fuss about me going to a TICA show on another thread and all that, the show is now CANCELLED :001_tongue::001_tongue: so there you go. No show for me or my cat :w00t::w00t:
> 
> 3 of them have been cancelled.....
> 
> Thinking about it though, and this is a new question, who pays to fly the judges in to the uk and who pays for their hotel rooms?  If all this is getting too expensive with the "Global Economic Downturn" will the cost to enter TICA shows increase?


OMG after all that!! which shows have been cancelled then.

I imagine the costs of all the shows will go up across all the registries. 
Im sorry your show has been cancelled. Its so disappointing isn't it? I have had it happen just once before with an FB show but the sad thing was i could have entered one of my fave GCCF shows and didnt' do that either!! Spent the weekend sulking at home lol!

Izzie


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I think as most of the clubs in the UK are fairly new, then the show team bank roll the shows themselves and take a gamble they can recoup the outlay. I know my friend who is a show manager has done that, but it is at huge personal risk.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> OMG after all that!! which shows have been cancelled then.
> 
> I imagine the costs of all the shows will go up across all the registries.
> Im sorry your show has been cancelled. Its so disappointing isn't it? I have had it happen just once before with an FB show but the sad thing was i could have entered one of my fave GCCF shows and didnt' do that either!! Spent the weekend sulking at home lol!
> ...


Yes, I am sure prices will go up across the board but it must cost shows with international judges alot more as flights are not cheap, esp not these days. I can't remember the dates of the shows cancelled I never really took much notice just saw the date of the show I was going to attend.

PS. What fave GCCF show was it? sorry I am nosey! LOL


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I think as most of the clubs in the UK are fairly new, then the show team bank roll the shows themselves and take a gamble they can recoup the outlay. I know my friend who is a show manager has done that, but it is at huge personal risk.


 certainly is a huge risk!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

It would really depend on where you are bringing the judges in from - if it is Europe the prices for flights (and show managers will book the most economic!) with Easyjet and such aren't too bad. Last year we had two German judges come to a show - and their flights only cost £125 (inc for both)- it cost only a little less to bring up a judge who was driving from down south! Of course you have the hotel rooms etc but the actual flights aren't that much more than some of the judges petrol expenses from within the UK.

I would assume that the TICA show cancellations _may_ possibly be claimed off their show insurance but I think that may depend on the reason for the cancellation. However none of that makes up for the disappointment.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Yes, I am sure prices will go up across the board but it must cost shows with international judges alot more as flights are not cheap, esp not these days. I can't remember the dates of the shows cancelled I never really took much notice just saw the date of the show I was going to attend.
> 
> PS. What fave GCCF show was it? sorry I am nosey! LOL


My fave show is the Gwynedd, its the first time I ever went to cat show so I have very fond memories of it. The show team are great and the rosettes are gorgeous!

Izzie


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

No matter how cheap the flights are, one or a few individuals from the show team have to dig into their own pocket to fund those as well as the cost of the hire of the hall etc. If you have one person bank rolling that, and they feel they can no longer do that because of the current financial climate, then I assume that show gets cancelled.

Maybe the show teams need to find a consortium of TICA exhibitors/supporters who are willing to share the cost of bank rolling the cost of putting on a show, and who are willing like them to take the possible risk of losing their own money.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Saikou said:


> No matter how cheap the flights are, one or a few individuals from the show team have to dig into their own pocket to fund those as well as the cost of the hire of the hall etc. If you have one person bank rolling that, and they feel they can no longer do that because of the current financial climate, then I assume that show gets cancelled.
> 
> Maybe the show teams need to find a consortium of TICA exhibitors/supporters who are willing to share the cost of bank rolling the cost of putting on a show, and who are willing like them to take the possible risk of losing their own money.


That sounds like a really good idea. There are enough people who love the Tica shows Im sure between them they could come up with something, afterall its only going to be a matter of time before more and more shows will be cancelled. I did the Gateshead show last year and right upto the last minute it nearly didn't go ahead, when it did there were much less entries,one judge had been cancelled so another judge was judging his ring, It was all good fun but probably absolutely exhausting for the poor judge doing two rings.

I think another problem is more and more cheap flight options are no longer available. This pushes the prices up too. I would hate to see Tica shows become a rarity, they are alot of fun, but at the end of the day in the current climate people have to put living expenses over and above their hobby.

Izzie


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

The cost of show entry is a factor to bear in mind too. If people consider that for a cat to enter a show, it could cost the same as a household bill for a month, then when lots of people think likewise, by the time the show entry deadline is hit, the show manager must decide whether there are enough funds from show entries and/or "sponsor's pocket" to support the hire of hall, pens, judges' time and travelling costs etc. 

I think this may be part of the reason why the UK has special status - we have to get half as many points because we do not have as many opportunities to build up the points at the number of shows available in mainland Europe or USA.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Rraa said:


> The cost of show entry is a factor to bear in mind too. If people consider that for a cat to enter a show, it could cost the same as a household bill for a month, then when lots of people think likewise, by the time the show entry deadline is hit, the show manager must decide whether there are enough funds from show entries and/or "sponsor's pocket" to support the hire of hall, pens, judges' time and travelling costs etc.
> 
> I think this may be part of the reason why the UK has special status - we have to get half as many points because we do not have as many opportunities to build up the points at the number of shows available in mainland Europe or USA.


Ha I know what you mean lol, many a time I have weighed up credit card bill against a show entry lol.

We only get one Tica show and thats every other year but i know the rest of Europe get lots of shows, The Tica shows in the UK had really gone up recently and there are even clubs I didn't know existed until recently.

Izzie


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Rraa said:


> I think this may be part of the reason why the UK has special status - we have to get half as many points because we do not have as many opportunities to build up the points at the number of shows available in mainland Europe or USA.


I don't believe thats the case for isolated status, which in any case has now been removed for England wef May 09. I think there are more shows in the UK within easier access for UK TICA exhibitors with larger cat counts than there are on mainland Europe.


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I don't believe thats the case for isolated status, which in any case has now been removed for England wef May 09. I think there are more shows in the UK within easier access for UK TICA exhibitors with larger cat counts than there are on mainland Europe.


The isolated status was due to the Quarrentine and Pets Passport regulations. The UK like other small territories had special status until it was deemed that there was enough shows & clubs.

For information the cancelled shows are:
11 - 12 April at Newbury (probably because there is a new show at Swanley on the 21/22 March
30 - 31 May at Leceister
4 - 5 July at Glasgow


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Kiskasiberians said:


> The isolated status was due to the Quarrentine and Pets Passport regulations. The UK like other small territories had special status until it was deemed that there was enough shows & clubs.
> 
> For information the cancelled shows are:
> 11 - 12 April at Newbury (probably because there is a new show at Swanley on the 21/22 March
> ...


What a shame, there are going to be a lot of cheesed off people I suspect!

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Never mind plenty of GCCF shows they could go to :wink:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Never mind plenty of GCCF shows they could go to :wink:


He he. You will have us all converted before you are done wontcha!

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

No of course not :smile5: Thing the other thread says it all. I was being cheeky!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

That's just crazy. Cant believe anyone would risk thousands like that 

I must admit I have wondered how the clubs financed their shows as they appear not to have any members!



Saikou said:


> I think as most of the clubs in the UK are fairly new, then the show team bank roll the shows themselves and take a gamble they can recoup the outlay. I know my friend who is a show manager has done that, but it is at huge personal risk.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> No of course not :smile5: Thing the other thread says it all. I was being cheeky!


love it lol! Keeps things nice and lighthearted lol.

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> That's just crazy. Cant believe anyone would risk thousands like that
> 
> I must admit I have wondered how the clubs financed their shows as they appear not to have any members!


Some people must just be really rich !!!:shocked:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

For information the cancelled shows are:
11 - 12 April at Newbury (probably because there is a new show at Swanley on the 21/22 March
30 - 31 May at Leceister
4 - 5 July at Glasgow
As Karen says,don't panic peeps their will be others for us to debate and possibly brag about:thumbup:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> For information the cancelled shows are:
> 11 - 12 April at Newbury (probably because there is a new show at Swanley on the 21/22 March
> 30 - 31 May at Leceister
> 4 - 5 July at Glasgow
> As Karen says,don't panic peeps their will be others for us to debate and possibly brag about:thumbup:


The show at Swanley isn't new - it was planned and in the diary before the 11 & 12th April one which was an extra one added to the diary not long ago .....


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I have only been a part of GCCF club committees so not sure how TICA works but I do know that in the main the one particular club I was part of fundraised hard for a couple of years to help pay for the shows i.e. having raffles, car boots, tombolas, cake stalls at other shows and so on and obviously you would actually have the money from the entry fees. It does require a team effort and trying to get everyone involved to fundraise as it shouldn't be down to individuals to keep putting their hands in their pockets.....

It is such a shame for those shows to be cancelled as I know all the hard work that goes into them.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

For any existing members of Tica(and their are more than you might think KK)and any possible new ones,i have put a link up for the site-this one works,and also to let you all know so you may sleep easy at night that the April one is now back on-hope you'll all come along and enjoy:thumbup:
Here it is again-which my oh did so hope it is accessible and easy enough for folks....Oneforall Cat Club:thumbup1:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The April show was infact the one I had entered :thumbup: However, TICA refunded my money very quickly which was nice and I'm not going to bother entering again. I'll wait til there is one up my way. 

Great Website.


----------

